# Humminbird features I do not have or nor how to use



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Several people mentioned I should try using different features of the Humminbird. Some of the features I have never even seen on my 898 (loaded with the most current firm ware).

1) Circular flasher view
2) Navionics Premium Plantium mapping chip


(1) Circular flasher view (ice fishing and maybe vertical jiggin)
Great feature for locating fish near your vertical jigging. 










It is not a feature available for the 898c si. It is available on the more popular portable units.












898 has RT window located on the right of the display that shows almost instant SONAR readings similar to the flasher view


(2) Navionics Premium mapping










I compared side by side 2 units, one running the plantium chip and 1 running the standard chip. The plantium chip gives use continuous countour mapping (maybe from the 2009 lake erie census?) and the standard onl gives you the contour near reefs.

I went to 2 different PREMIUM RETAILERS. I had the $200 for the chip (saved up from chores). Neither retailer could demonstrate the premium chip correctly. Neither could give me the 3d overview or other features. Not sure if they work indoors without GPS antenna attached. So I pocketed the money for now. Will try again later this week.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I just bought the Platinum to upgrad my 1197 unit with from the Premium chip, I so far have the sattelite imagry working but the 3d is not and Im not sure if thats because Im using it on Grand Lake st marys with zero depth changes so I need to go to Brookville or Ceasers Creek because both freatures are ONLY available on the High Definition Maps ( 1 ft contours) The sattelite stuff is cool so far but I was really after the 3d views. I just go it so stay tuned for a full report as I figure it out.

Salmonid


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

On Erie the 3d view is kind of silly I like 2D better and I don't really care for the sattalitte images either, the best part of the Platnium chip is the charts themselves expecially around the western basin the reefs etc and the depth mapping it's amazing. It does have alot of cool options built in. I'm using it on a HDS-8 and I may even buy another one for my 38HD I like it that much, it's night and day difference between the two maps.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as far as inland maps, the maps are all the exact same,( premium vs Platinum) if your thinking the platinum is any better, nope only added features...

Salmonid


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

My reference is Lake Erie
I have the premium Navionics app on my phone. It runs continous contour. When on the water I can see the a slight difference between phone app and standard mapping that comes with the humminbird. 

I have to travel to Michigan this week and I will make a stop by several Premium Retailers and hopefully get a great demonstration , IF NOT I WILL HAVE TO FOLLOW K-GONE one day and look over his shoulder


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I looked at lake master map for great lakes / michigan (lake erie). Very nice mapping for humminbird. Here are 2 images for same stretch of water. 
Not as pricey as the navi plat chip. It might be even more detailed than navi platinum for lake erie


Down side- no inland ohio lakes or reservoirs


Composed and sent from a tiny cell phone keyboard


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The platnium chip provides alot more features and ALOT more maps for the money over lakemaster. 

You couldn't catch me


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I thought I was ready to buy the navi platiunum chip today. I was at a premium retailer and I was lucky enough today to have Humminbird 898 with basic map (included), Navi Platinum sd card ($199) and Lake Master Michigan Great Lakes SD card ($129). I was able to compare all 3 maps almost simultanously (see pictures long and lat). Still not sure what route to go 

Share what I viewed today

Lake master seperated the contours by 1 foot. I am not sure where they got the data? But it looked good on the demo. All three maps highlighted in detail the popular reefs. The Platinum and the lake master had continuous detail throughout the lake. 

A nice feature the lake master has - highlight a depth. Example - your looking for 10 foot of water - all 10 foot contours change color for quick viewing and identification. 

*BASIC MAP*









*PLATINUM MAP*










*LAKE MASTER*









*Lake Master - ZOOM IN*



















Keven if you gave me a 2 day head start (with wind in my back) - might be close (naaa you would still crush me).


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lakemaster looks damn good, Hummingbird purchased lakemaster and I know that for lakes in MN and WI lakemaster are the best maps to get on Erie though I'm not sure. I do know that both Bird and Lowrance units have different control over the maps and what they do, same with Lowrance's new HD Pro maps. 

Make sure that the Lakemaster map covers ALL of Lake Erie or at least everywhere you fish. I will say though it's a bummer that other lakes aren't covererd at least with the Platnium you get ALL of the East Region, at least in my case all the inland lakes I would go to are covererd as well as lake ontario so that's a great value.


----------

